# Ovarian Cyst Symptoms?



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I am having lower cramping on both sides of my abdomen- kind of where my ovaries and tubes are. The left side was particularly painful earlier right before and during a BM. (I thought I read something about that somewhere but can't remember now!) I also have a bit of "dog nose" and slight nausea. I am pretty sure I'm not pregnant, as I took a HPT back when I had a period that was just spotting- August 18-24. Lots of med changes- Celexa- lately. This just feels like really sore around the ovaries- sharp, stabbing pains, and just general soreness. I did have a really bad stomach ache on Friday night/Saturday morning- would the trauma of throwing up and diarhea do anything this many days later way down low like that? Just had a thought they might be ovarian cysts. No idea.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

It definitely could be...but it sounds a lot like what I felt when I was pregnant, so you might want to take another HPT just to make sure.

If you think you might have PCOS (Poly-Cystic Ovarian Syndrome) there are blood tests they can do to check your hormones and this site is very helpful: www.soulcysters.net


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks. I saw a webpage just now that said nausea and breast tendeness like early pregnancy can be a symptom of ovarian cysts. I see my OB/GYN for my annual exam on Monday and my regular doctor tomorrow, so I will mention this.


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

That sounds really similar to when I had a rogue ovarian cyst that eventually ruptured.

I didn't know I had a cyst and I haven't had one since, but the rupture happened a few days after I had my IUD put in and I was blaming all the pain on the IUD. I thought it was placed incorrectly or that it had punctured my uterus or something because whenever I sat down, I felt a stabbing pain near my left ovary. Every time I had a bm it felt sharp, but then got a little relief after I passed the bm (TMI, sorry!). Also, I had a ton of gas and the buildup of the pressure of the gas would cause the sharp pain and it would subside a bit after the gas was passed. I don't remember any nausea or breast tenderness, but then again I was 8 weeks pp and I don't remember much in general.







But the pain from that cyst I remember clearly and I also remember when it ruptured, I felt like I was in labor!

Best of luck to you, I hope if it is a cyst that it gets resolved and in a timely and painless manner.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

What you typed sounds exactly like what I have had! (The gas and bm stuff too!)

BUT...

I went for an ultrasound Thursday afternoon to see about the pain. The woman said the findings were normal and she didn't find any cysts- although I saw LOTS of developing follicles on the left ovary, and she could not even FIND my right ovary!


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay---can you call on Monday and see if there was an excess of fluid near your ovary? I too had an ultrasound (didn't include it in the previous post, didn't think it would be relevant) to check the placement of the IUD to make sure that it hadn't punctured my uterus. The findings came back normal but when I went to my MW for my string check a few weeks later, I was telling her that the pain had subsided and that I felt better but silly for going for the ultrasound. She reviewed the ultrasound notes and saw that there was a notation of excess fluid near my left ovary which was indicitive of a ruptured cyst.

Do you normally have painful ovulation? And WEIRD that she couldn't find your right one.

I'm sorry that you're in pain.







When you call on Monday, see if they will call you in a prescription for some strong Ibuprofin or something.







s


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks.









I actually am seeing my OB/GYN on Monday for my annual. (Was my primary dr. I saw on Thursday.) Yeah- I see the dr. a lot lately!

I also have an IUD. As I said, apparently everything is in order in there. I tried to view the screen myself, but I am not an ultrasonagrapher- but I do recognize that black=liquid. I saw my left ovary and a bunch of black follicles and POSSIBLY something where she said she MAY have found my right ovary, but she kept scanning and scanning to find it. It USED to be there 10 years ago when I was seeing a reproductive endocrinologist for infertility, but it was never very productive at all. It produced one mature follicle with I went on Humemgon (another brand of Pergonol- fertility shots). That side is full of scar tissue, too, per the HSG- xray of my reproductive organs.


----------

